# Trovoada em Setubal dia 9/12/2010



## miguel (9 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Fotos de uma potente trovoada que se abateu em Setúbal entre as 18h e as 19h e  aqui fica o resultado espero que gostem!


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Bom , é mesmo de se lhe tirar o chapéu com tamanho espectáculo fotográfico muito bom mesmo , parabéns


----------



## 1337 (9 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

MEU DEUS 
mas que fotos brutais
o raio tava muito perto de ti na segunda foto


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

Não te quero estragar as as tuas fantásticas fotos  com este vídeo de péssima qualidade, mas fez parte deste fim de tarde


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Grande caçada
Miguel, és grande!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 23:30)

Magníficas fotos Miguel!
Excelente trabalho fotográfico!

A malta quer é disto!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

As fotos estão fantásticas. Mas não era eu que faria o mesmo.


----------



## iceworld (9 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

Excelentes fotos Miguel 

Atenção a esses sustos...


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

Espectacular! É o que tenho a dizer. Muito boas as fotos. Parabéns Miguel.


----------



## StormFairy (9 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Fotos Fantásticas. Parabéns !!

E eu a vê-las cá de cima da Estrada em frente ao Bombeiros de Palmela !!

Ah!!!!! Não há nada melhor que isto !!


----------



## trepkos (9 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Parabéns Miguel! Grandes registos.


----------



## amando96 (9 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

Fotos escelentes! 
Quanto tempo de abertura?


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

amando96 disse:


> Fotos escelentes!
> Quanto tempo de abertura?



Foi todas com 13 segundos F5,6 e ISO 100


----------



## actioman (10 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Grandes registos Miguel! 

Excelente modo de se acabar uma tarde e começar a noite!

Parabéns pelas tuas, sempre, magnificas fotos! 





amando96 disse:


> Fotos escelentes!
> Quanto tempo de abertura?



Apesar da pergunta ser dirigida ao Miguel, pelo que vejo nas fotos posso-te dizer que foram feitas com 13 segundos de exposição! É a 400D no seu melhor!


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

Como sempre o Miguel habitua-nos tão bem com excelentes fotografias de trovoadas! 
E esta está perfeita. Parabéns, páh.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Dez 2010 às 00:21)

Grandes fotos Miguel!!! Excelente mesmo!!! Muitos parabens!! Continua assim!!


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

Excelente Miguel, como sempre


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2010 às 01:31)

Obrigado pelos comentários


----------



## Norther (10 Dez 2010 às 02:13)

belas mesmo, tas lá,


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Dez 2010 às 04:34)

Boas

Maninho que brutalidade de fotos, parabéns    As melhores de sempre sem duvida. 

Tenho que fazer aqui um apelo a todos os que seguem estas tempestades ou que por acaso elas passem perto de vós, tenham em conta que é perigoso estar demasiado exposto, muitas vezes para ficar com o melhor registo arrisca-se demasiado. 

chase with Security - Aqui fica o meu apelo  que todos devem levar muito a sério.

Abraços


----------



## Black_Heart (10 Dez 2010 às 08:59)

Excelentes fotos 
Fotos tiradas no momento certo eheheheh


----------



## Veterano (10 Dez 2010 às 09:04)

Grande reportagem, Miguel, excelentes fotos dignas de figurarem em qualquer revista da especialidade.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Dez 2010 às 09:26)

Exelente fotos Miguel 

A maquina e a destreza da pessoa fazem o resto 

Obrigado por partilhares tao maravilhoso espectaculo 

Parabéns tambem ao Andres e ao Lightning,so agora vi as fotos que postaram no seguimento litoral centro,estao muito boas tambem.


----------



## vagas (10 Dez 2010 às 10:33)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Maninho que brutalidade de fotos, parabéns    As melhores de sempre sem duvida.
> 
> ...



A quem o dizer, ontem estava a tirar dotos no alto da torre dos bombeiros, digamos que antenas é o que não faltam la, mas o nivel de adernalina e fenomenal em situações deste genero, desde ja os meus parabens ao Miguel pelos resgistos


----------



## Kraliv (10 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

Boas,



Parabéns por mais um dos teus expectaculares registos 




abc


----------



## RMira (10 Dez 2010 às 10:49)

Fantástico Miguel!

Essa zona fica muito bonita com esse espectáculo de raios!

Mais um registo espectacular


----------



## Microburst (10 Dez 2010 às 10:49)

Muito boas , colega.


----------



## Galileu (10 Dez 2010 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

É o meu primeiro post neste forum mas tinha que dar os parabéns ao Miguel por estas fotos.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## zejorge (10 Dez 2010 às 11:27)

Bom dia

Apenas encontro um adjectivo para classificar as fotos *SENSACIONAL*

Cumpts


www.meteoconstancia.info


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

Grandes fotos Miguel! E sem sair de casa!!?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Muito boas, que barrigada de raios


----------



## squidward (10 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

Excelentes fotos, melhor era impossível!!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

As fotos estão espectaculares Miguel, muitos parabéns, dá para ver a força que esta trovoada teve, a qual tive o prazer de vê-la mesmo em cima de mim! 



ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Maninho que brutalidade de fotos, parabéns    As melhores de sempre sem duvida.
> 
> ...



Tens toda a razão, eu que o diga, ontem arrisquei demasiado, fui para um descampado, quase sem abrigo, apenas com um prédio atrás de mim, só me abriguei quando começou a chover, por vezes arrepiei-me tal os raios pertos que caiam, e eu ali, quase que a pedir para me _caírem em cima_, literalmente!

Pena não ter máquina para ter registado este grande evento, mas fica na memória e nas grandes fotos de todos os que conseguiram fotografa-la!


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Excelente. parabens!!!


----------



## Henrique (10 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Aqui fica mais um apanhado Meteoalerta deste mesmo evento, filmado pelo Saúl Monteiro.


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Mais um excelente registo parabéns Saul


----------



## Rain (10 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Excelente!


----------



## Phevos (21 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

as fotos são fantasticas, obrigado


----------

